# GhostOCoaster Haunt



## Ghost-0-Coaster (Sep 13, 2020)

Just wanted to post a video of my working "GhostOcoaster" from Halloween night. I have a few friends that took some other videos, so I'll try to put them here when I get them.
I would have had a few more props, but the time commitment just to get the coaster up and running was huge, so I wasn't able to do as much as I normally would. 
I was able to get my smoke machines up and running at the last minute that added a lot, and I had my custom soundtrack that you can hear in the video. Enjoy!
I had a thread on how I built it in the Tech-Terror section. Here is the end result!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! What a great concept! Love how the arms go up! LOL!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an amazing project!


----------



## Ghost-0-Coaster (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks guys! I got a few more videos from a friend of mine. Enjoy!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Did that fake section of rail coming straight at people startle anyone?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bodacious!!


----------



## Ghost-0-Coaster (Sep 13, 2020)

Greg G said:


> Did that fake section of rail coming straight at people startle anyone?


A few little kids did jump back! I had plans to do a special lighting add and a Track out of order sign etc, but I ran out of time. Maybe next year!


----------



## Ghost-0-Coaster (Sep 13, 2020)

jdubbya said:


> Love this! What a great concept! Love how the arms go up! LOL!!


 Thanks! The arm thing took me a week to figure out. A lot of trial and plenty of error.


----------



## Ghost-0-Coaster (Sep 13, 2020)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is an amazing project!


 Thanks Roxy!


----------

